# Los Angeles Area LOOK Demo - THIS WEEKEND!



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

For those Southern Californians out there interested in test-riding a LOOK (595's, 586's, 585 Optimums), we will be participating in a demo hosted by King's Bike Store (http://www.kingsbikestore.com/) tomorrow, Saturday March 1st. I'll have lots of bikes available, so come by and say hi.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

chas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> For those Southern Californians out there interested in test-riding a LOOK (595's, 586's, 585 Optimums), we will be participating in a demo hosted by King's Bike Store (http://www.kingsbikestore.com/) tomorrow, Saturday March 1st. *I'll have lots of bikes available, so come by and say hi.*
> *[email protected]*


Will you have a XXL in a 595? 

Thanks,

Steve in Los Angeles (who is looking to purchase a XXL 595).

Which brings up the question of the proper seat post height....How will you do this for all different sized riders??? Just askin'


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Local399 said:


> Will you have a XXL in a 595?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


I'm 90 percent sure we'll have that bike available but I won't know for sure until I pick up the demo trailer tonight. I will post here and let you know once my flight lands and I pick up the trailer. 

Once the seat tube is cut, there is about 4cm of adjustment, so we should be able to get you sized correctly. I'm bringing a cutting guide too if need be. 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

chas said:


> I'm 90 percent sure we'll have that bike available but I won't know for sure until I pick up the demo trailer tonight. I will post here and let you know once my flight lands and I pick up the trailer.
> 
> Once the seat tube is cut, there is about 4cm of adjustment, so we should be able to get you sized correctly. I'm bringing a cutting guide too if need be.
> 
> *Hope to see you there*.


If you have a XXL 595, then there is a good possibility that I will show up...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Local399 said:


> If you have a XXL 595, then there is a good possibility that I will show up...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

It looks like the XXL 595 is at a demo out in Arizona this weekend, but I have an XXL 585. The geometry between the two is identical although the ride will be a little bit different. If you're interested in a 595, taking a testride on a 585 would give you a pretty good feeling for how it will ride.

*[email protected]*


----------



## r1levy (Jun 12, 2006)

*Midwest Demo*

Chas
Do you have any demo rides scheduled anywhere in the widwest? I've been trying to decide between a 585 Optimimum and a Serotta but of course noone has either model built up in my size. I hate to buy yet another bike without a test ride.
Thanks


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

r1levy said:


> Chas
> Do you have any demo rides scheduled anywhere in the widwest? I've been trying to decide between a 585 Optimimum and a Serotta but of course noone has either model built up in my size. I hate to buy yet another bike without a test ride.
> Thanks


There will be a demo on May 10th at Island lake recreation area in Brighton MI. We will have Look bikes there, and if you tell me what size you are interested in I will make sure to have one ready. Lots of other brands will be there so you can compare other bikes directly. We are also going to have free Burritos from Chipotle and the tech guys from Sram and Mavic. It is the 3rd year for this event and it gets better each time. this year should be fantastic.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Chas,

Any plans for a Denver area demo event?


----------

